# Hornady Great Plains in CVA Accura



## MuleHunter (Jun 6, 2013)

Has anyone shot any Hornady Great Plains bullets out of a CVA Accura? I was reading reviews on Cabela's and the bullet seems really good, but everyone who commented was either shooting a TC, Knight, or Remington. If you have shot out of a CVA I would be interested in your opinion as well as what kind of powder (grain amount and brand) and primers you use?


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

I shoot the 410gr Great Plains out of my White, and there great and pack a punch.

I've heard that the GP don't perform well in gun's that have the QLA. Some have even cut the QLA off.


----------



## MuleHunter (Jun 6, 2013)

And the QLA is only in T/Cs right?


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

MuleHunter said:


> And the QLA is only in T/Cs right?


CVA calls theirs a "bullet guiding muzzle".

I've only heard the problem with the T/C QLA. I've seen were alot of people shoot the Thor bullet out of there CVA with great results.

The QLA on a T/C is about 5/8 to 1" long

The CVA "bullet guiding muzzle" is like 3/8".


----------



## MuleHunter (Jun 6, 2013)

I just looked up the thor bullet online. It looks like another good one to try. Do you know if they're sold in stores or do you have to order them online?

CVA's website swears by Powerbelt bullets, but it seems like they have some kind of affiliation with them, so not sure if they're giving a biased review of them.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

MuleHunter said:


> I just looked up the thor bullet online. It looks like another good one to try. Do you know if they're sold in stores or do you have to order them online?
> 
> CVA's website swears by Powerbelt bullets, but it seems like they have some kind of affiliation with them, so not sure if they're giving a biased review of them.


I'm not sure on the Thors. I've never been a fan of the Powerbelts. They are easy to load, but shot like poop out of my gun's.

If your looking for a conical bullet besides the Great Plains try the Hornady FPB.

I current use the Great Plains in my two Hawkens, and my White Super 91. In my T/C Omega I use the 300 gr Speer Deep Curl/Gold Dot with the black harvester sabot.


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mulehunter I'm in Utah County I'd be happy to let you try some great plains bullets. I also have some no excuse bullets if you want to try those conicals also.


----------



## MuleHunter (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks ultra, that is nice of you, but I bought some great plain bullets to try. I read all the reviews on Cabela's Website and only one person who commented on a positive note used a CVA, so I was curious if other CVA owners didn't have much luck with them. I'm hoping they do well, mostly because I like the price! 

I'm going to shoot at Lee Kay next week and I will post my findings. I also have one pack of Powerbelts and Traditions Sabots to try.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Mulehunter, this doesn't address your question but it is a good read on a hot day like today and it just might make you change your mind about even trying the Great Plains bullet. I personally like the Great Plains bullet and it shoots just fine out of my TC, but then so do some others, I'm just a bigger is better sort of guy and want my game animal to be right where it was when I pulled the trigger, only dead.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/best_muzzleloading_bullet.htm


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I tried some Great Plain conical's last year in my CVA Acura. They shot pretty good in my gun, about the same as the CVA powerbelts. What my Acura shoots the best is a Hornady 300gr XTP in a crush rib sabot. I really love this load and used last year on a two point with great results. I will use the same combination this year. I would say try the Great Plains you have nothing to loose by shooting them.

Mark


----------



## MuleHunter (Jun 6, 2013)

Well, I finally got to try different propellants, primers, and bullets last Monday. My CVA Accura had the closest grouping using 100 gr. Blackhorn 209, 250 gr. Hornday SST ML sabot bullets, and winchester primers. I tried a lot of the pellet powder, which wasn't bad, but some of them took multiple swipes to clean out. I love shooting the Blackhorn best, but as far as cleaning goes the blackhorn or IMR White Hot pellets definitley are the easiest to clean.


----------



## MuleHunter (Jun 6, 2013)

Also to answer my original questions on this thread, I don't know if I was doing something wrong, but I couldn't get the Great Plains to go down the barrel and I didn't want to ruin my gun so I stopped trying after trying a decent amount of force. They were pre-lubed, but maybe they needed more lube or something. Anyway, for loading ease, powerbelts or sabots hands down.


----------

